# Capello:”Sono inc. nero col Milan. L’’Inter prende Conte...”



## admin (31 Maggio 2019)

Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".


----------



## Heaven (31 Maggio 2019)

Ogni tanto qualcuno dice le cose come stanno. Grande Capello


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".




Grande Don Fabio. Lui si che sa cos’e Il Milan.


----------



## Davidoff (31 Maggio 2019)

Sì ma sbattiamo sempre lì, col fpf i campioni non li puoi comprare...sta roba ha finito di ammazzare il calcio e cristallizzare i rapporti di forza.


----------



## Zenos (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Noi invece pensiamo al processo virtuoso,i giovani da rivendere,continuità, sostenibilità, solidità...
Avete distrutto il miglior Club del mondo.


----------



## Djici (31 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sì ma sbattiamo sempre lì, col fpf i campioni non li puoi comprare...sta roba ha finito di ammazzare il calcio e cristallizzare i rapporti di forza.



Ricordi cosa disse Maldini qualche settimana fa sul FPF?
E anticostituzionale. 
Ora se non vogliono fare la guerra a L'UEFA magari e proprio perché chi dovrebbe spendere soldi 'on ne ha nemmeno la voglia...


----------



## Wildbone (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Daje di nuovo con sta propaganda del grande Milan.
Se il tuo fatturato fa ridere i polli, e i tuoi bilanci pure, i campioni non li puoi prendere.
E fatturato e bilanci li puoi migliorare solo con un buon management, visto che, in regime di FPF, non puoi investire miliardi direttamente dalle tasche della proprietà. Basta con sta favola del grande Milan. Un grande Milan non ha un rosso di oltre 100 milioni ogni anno, né un fatturato ridicolo da 200 milioni.


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Daje di nuovo con sta propaganda del grande Milan.
> Se il tuo fatturato fa ridere i polli, e i tuoi bilanci pure, i campioni non li puoi prendere.
> E fatturato e bilanci li puoi migliorare solo con un buon management, visto che, in regime di FPF, non puoi investire miliardi direttamente dalle tasche della proprietà. Basta con sta favola del grande Milan. Un grande Milan non ha un rosso di oltre 100 milioni ogni anno, né un fatturato ridicolo da 200 milioni.



Niente da aggiungere


----------



## mandraghe (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".




Meno male che qualcuno che sa cosa vuol dire MILAN c'è ancora. Perché per molti ormai siamo diventati una Florentia Viola qualsiasi.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Daje di nuovo con sta propaganda del grande Milan.
> Se il tuo fatturato fa ridere i polli, e i tuoi bilanci pure, i campioni non li puoi prendere.
> E fatturato e bilanci li puoi migliorare solo con un buon management, visto che, in regime di FPF, non puoi investire miliardi direttamente dalle tasche della proprietà. Basta con sta favola del grande Milan. Un grande Milan non ha un rosso di oltre 100 milioni ogni anno, né un fatturato ridicolo da 200 milioni.



E' incredibile, e nessuno lo capisce. Qui si pensa che serva uno sceicco che investa 200/300 mln all'anno, invece non hanno capito che Gazidis è la cosa migliore che ci sia capitata in questo momento perchè ci farà crescere a livello finanziario e sportivo, per creare quella base finanziaria solida da cui poi potremo ripartire. Questo non è neanche l'anno zero, è l'anno -2.


----------



## Andris (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



rebus risolto: Capello direttore tecnico e Maldini apprendista.


----------



## Shmuk (31 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> rebus risolto: Capello direttore tecnico e Maldini apprendista.



Capello ha smesso di essere un uomo di calcio di livello più o meno da quando il Milan ha smesso di essere il Milan....

Ma questi appunti come mai non glieli ha mai mossi al Condor quando faceva, lui sì, porcate ignobili e poveracciate vergognose?


----------



## Andris (31 Maggio 2019)

quello è Sacchi che ripete sempre le stesse cose e vive di ricordi,invece Capello è aggiornato avendo lavorato nel calcio fino all'anno scorso e non si limita ad autoincensarsi.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Maggio 2019)

Facile parlare


----------



## Shmuk (31 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello è Sacchi che ripete sempre le stesse cose e vive di ricordi,invece Capello è aggiornato avendo lavorato nel calcio fino all'anno scorso e non si limita ad autoincensarsi.



Dai negli ultimi 10 anni non ha fatto quasi una mazza, oltre il rubacchiare lauti stipendi qua e là molto ad oriente da qui...

In Russia però se n'erano accorti...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Maggio 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma questi appunti come mai non glieli ha mai mossi al Condor quando faceva, lui sì, porcate ignobili e poveracciate vergognose?



Curiosa considerazione 

Magari a quei tempi diceva anche che il fpf va rispettato


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Io sono d'accordo, ma dove era quando il nano e il cravatta ci hanno ridotti in questo stato con la politica dei PO, del Milan giovane e italiano, dei Bertolucci, dei Montolivo ecc? Facile parlare adesso..


----------



## Andris (31 Maggio 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Dai negli ultimi 10 anni non ha fatto quasi una mazza, oltre il rubacchiare lauti stipendi qua e là molto ad oriente da qui...
> 
> In Russia però se n'erano accorti...



in cina è impossibile combinare qualcosa e si va solo per i soldi,basta vedere pure lippi che fine sta facendo.
con la Russia non aveva fatto male e vari giocatori esplosi nello scorso mondiale sono stati lanciati da lui,mentre con l'Inghilterra ha fatto benissimo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



O tagliamo i costi e ripartiamo da zero, o Gazidis miracolosamente trova sponsor che ci finanziano una campagna acquisti importante. Per me le uniche strade sono queste.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Maggio 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Daje di nuovo con sta propaganda del grande Milan.
> Se il tuo fatturato fa ridere i polli, e i tuoi bilanci pure, i campioni non li puoi prendere.
> E fatturato e bilanci li puoi migliorare solo con un buon management, visto che, in regime di FPF, non puoi investire miliardi direttamente dalle tasche della proprietà. Basta con sta favola del grande Milan. Un grande Milan non ha un rosso di oltre 100 milioni ogni anno, né un fatturato ridicolo da 200 milioni.



ci pensa capello, paga lui. ci sponsorizza e aumentiamo il fatturato.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Vedremo don Fabio.. dalla scelta del allenatore si vedra molto di questo progetto.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



EUREKA !

Ma questo è un genio, non ci era arrivato nessuno 

Ma di che parliamo?

Se non si puo', non si puo'.

Elliot sarà un ******* che non sa cosa ha in mano, ma mi pare che nessuno al mondo lo sappia, perchè nessuno si è fatto avanti a quanto pare.

Su su.. arrivederci arrivederci


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Capello ha ragione idealmente, ma nei fatti, non possiamo fare nulla. Anche il non sostenere più la squadra come suggeriscono alcuni, lasciare San Siro con 10 mila paganti, a che servirebbe?
Le altre squadre verrebbero in casa nostra a banchettare più di quanto non fanno già, gli introiti sarebbero minori di quanto non siano già bassi e la crescita andrebbe sempre più a rilento, non permettendoci di metterci a livello delle altre, almeno in Italia. 

Noi tifosi, possiamo solo sostenere la squadra, diversamente dagli ultimi anni del duo malefico che faceva i suoi porci comodi con la nostra carcassa urlante,dove avevamo tutto il diritto di far presente la deturpazione che veniva messa in atto sui nostri gloriosi colori. 
E ricordo a tutti che se siamo in questa situazione OGGi, la responsabilità è loro. 



Guardacaso tutti sti personaggi, allora, avevano sempre parole di encomio e di supporto per la proprietà e davano degli stupidi ed ingrati a noi tifosi. 

Se Capello ha davvero a cuore la situazione del Milan e gli dispiace davvero così tanto, visto che ha le possibilità e le conoscenze per farlo, trovasse qualcuno che è disposto a comprare la società e a metterci soldi per farci tornare ai fasti di un tempo. Altrimenti fa miglior figura a stare zitto.


----------



## kipstar (31 Maggio 2019)

parole da tifoso. parole che da un punto di vista puramente sportivo condivido.....
in effetti la nettissima sensazione che ho è che il progetto sportivo sia una conseguenza della situazione circostante e non che il progetto sportivo serva per sistemare le situazioni circostanti.....poi sicuramente spero di sbagliarmi......


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (31 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## dottor Totem (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Di rischioso qui c'è solo l'investimento di Elliot. Ha già speso 300M per "l'acquisto" più 220M di passivo e ogni hanno sono più di 100M per la gestione. 
Se andiamo avanti così si pentirà presto.


----------



## iceman. (31 Maggio 2019)

Ma io gli offrirei la panchina visti i nomi..


----------



## hiei87 (31 Maggio 2019)

No, ma ormai queste cose non si possono più dire. Anche noi tifosi siamo stati catechizzati al Dio fair play finanziario. Chi li vuole i campioni? Meglio fare 2 o 3 plusvalenze e comprare un bastimento di 18enni belgi o olandesi.


----------



## diavolo (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## The P (31 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> O tagliamo i costi e ripartiamo da zero, o Gazidis miracolosamente trova sponsor che ci finanziano una campagna acquisti importante. Per me le uniche strade sono queste.



sta roba degli sponsor è follia. Ma quanto pensate possano pagare gli sponsor il Milan?

20M lo sponsor di maglia, altri 20M lo sponsor tecnico, poi quanti ne puoi avere da 4-5M l'anno? 4 o 5? E sono altri 20M, poi ci sono altri sponsor minori che pagano 1-2M l'anno al max. Arrivi in totale a 70M. Ma sto proprio esagerando. Cosa ci fa il Milan?

Solo un cartellino oggi costa una cifra simile, poi ci sono ingaggi, costi di struttura, ecc.

Il Milan oggi non ha neanche un brand potentissimo all'estero, perché maglie del Milan non ne comprano e partite all'estero il Milan non ne fa eccetto le amichevoli estive che non valgono nulla. Come vogliamo trovare sponsor milionari?

Che poi i tifosi appena vedono il post sponsorizzato sui social commentano negativamente.

Ma chi glielo fa fare agli sponsor a investire fantamilioni sul Milan?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".


Grande Fabio, il prolema è che molti milanisti sono convinti di tifare la Pro Caccolese.


----------



## Andris (31 Maggio 2019)

-


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



incorniciamo e facciamo rileggere ai contabili del forum che si spippettano col FPF


----------



## Igniorante (31 Maggio 2019)

Che oscenità sentire ancora i soliti discorsi sul FPF e sul fatturato... Una tifoseria di ragionieri


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Parole giuste ma demagogia pura.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Non si può non condividere ciò che pensa Capello ma.....ma non siamo nelle condizioni di fare il grande Milan come ai bei tempi. Il problema è un altro, riusciamo almeno a fare una gestione virtuosa evitando di fare una specie di under 23 guidata da un allenatore totalmente disabituato alle pressioni di una squadra di nome come il Milan? Fra una gestione da grandeur e una gestione da società di metà classifica ci sono anche delle vie di mezzo, porca miseria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Un vincente resta un vincente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Le ultime volte che ho sentito intervistato Capello ho avuto la netta sensazione che stia perdendo colpi a livello intellettivo, cosa del resto umana per un uomo di 72 anni..anche se in italia il "vecchio" tira sempre..

Queste sono esternazioni da uomo comune al bar, un professionista del settore che conosce regolamenti ed è aggiornato sui fatti dovrebbe sapere che quello che lui dipinge qui è un mondo immaginario che non esiste..

Se il Milan avesse intrapreso il processo virtuoso dell'Inter 5 anni fa, oggi sarebbe lì a provare a prendere uno come Conte..invece per accontentare la pancia di chi ragiona "alla capello" si è messo in una condizione economica indegna di un grande club..

Ma ormai è anche inutile spiegare certe cose, finché ci sarà qualcuno che crede che i regolamenti siano carta straccia, che tutto sia un complotto, o che la UEFA non sia una lega privata e che quindi stabilisce le proprie regole come gli pare, si parla tra muri

Sogniamo Mourinho dai..così ad inizio anno quando ci siederemo al tavolo della serie A anche noi avremo il manager Toph..che però ci porterà ad un mesto 6°-7° posto giocando uguale a gattuso..ma avremo il Toph..conta quello, conta che abbiamo paura di non essere all'altezza delle altre


----------



## Albijol (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Parole da incidere su pietra


----------



## S T B (1 Giugno 2019)

Sono ignorante in materia ma se davvero Elliott volesse investire se ne fregherebbe e farebbe una squadra degna del nome Milan. Sfidare la Uefa così. Invece facciamo i cagnolini e addirittura non ricorreremo contro la squalifica. Gazidis é il peggiore che potessimo prendere. Elliott non ha capito che gestire un'azienda e una squadra di calcio sono due cose completamente diverse...


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".



Eh,pensa quanto siamo contenti noi...


----------



## Fabiuz90 (1 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fabio Capello senza troppi giri di parole sul Milan. Ecco le dichiarazioni dell’ex tecnico rossonero:” Progetto Milan? Io da amante del Milan sono incazzato nero. Il Milan deve essere una delle prime tre società al mondo. Ma quale progetto giovani, la Primavera è retrocessa e puntare sugli under 23 è rischioso, non è da Milan. Servono campioni. Ricordo al fondo Elliot che si sta parlando di una società che ha fatto la storia del calcio. A mio avviso non si rendono conto di cosa hanno in mano. I tifosi del Milan sono abituati ad altro, la Juve continua a vincere, l'Inter prende Conte, e il Milan resta a guardare...".


Caro Fabio...queste robe dovevi dirle all'infame maiale di Arcore che ci ha fatto diventare questo schifo...ma giustamente col padrone bisogna chinarsi....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> Caro Fabio...queste robe dovevi dirle all'infame maiale di Arcore che ci ha fatto diventare questo schifo.....



Mi vengono in mente le profetiche parole di Serafini risalenti alla mille volte maledetta estate di sette anni fa 

————————

Luca Serafini: "*Il Milan si è dimesso da grande club*. Ora Berlusconi parli"

Luca Serafini ci dice la sua sulla cessione che sembra sempre più imminente di Thiago Silva e il suo punto di vista riguardo le strategie societarie.

Luca Serafini, possiamo rassegnarci: Thiago Silva al Paris Saint-Germain?

“Dai toni che sento, dai canali ufficiali la direzione è quella. Sento un clima rassegnato da persone molto vicine alla Socieà o addirittura dentro la Società”.

Nonostante si sapesse da tempo delle richieste per il brasiliano questo sembra un fulmine a ciel sereno

“Il mercato è in mano a sceicchi, petrolieri russi, magnati oppure gli spagnoli che hanno fatto campagne acquisti con le agevolazioni fiscali e i prestiti delle banche. Nessuno può sapere, né Galliani né Thiago Silva, cosa sarebbe potuto succedere perché da un momento all’altro arriva l’emiro, il vincitore della lotteria, Paperon de’ Paperoni o qualcun altro con i soldi. Quindi non ci si può stupire più di niente. Quello di cui stupirsi, semmai, è come mai il Milan, che è una società fortissima con un presidente solido, se non è in grado di fare una campagna acquisti importanti almeno non sia capace di fare una campagna cessioni importanti, ovvero trattenere i campioni. Sta dimostrando di non essere in grado di fare né una né l’altra cosa”. 

Da qualche anno già il Milan sta cedendo i propri gioielli

“Dalla partenza di Shevchenko, che aveva chiesto lui di andar via, siamo passati a cedere Kakà, Pirlo e Thiago Silva. E questi ultimi tre non hanno certo chiesto di andar via, ma sono stati fatti andar via. Insomma, è cambiata la filosofia della Società che ha le sue colpe non facendo chiarezza. Fedele Confalonieri sulla vicenda Kakà disse che la comunicazione sulla vicenda riguardante il brasiliano era stata sbagliata, non era stata fatta chiarezza e i tifosi si sono arrabbiati”.

Credi che la Società debba prendere una posizione ufficiale per fare chiarezza con i tifosi?

“Quando chiedo che Berlusconi parli lo faccio perché ritengo necessario che lui spieghi dopo 26 anni di presidenza il perché cominci a dar via Shevchenko, Kakà, Pirlo e adesso Thiago Silva, tra l’altro quest’ultimo in un’estate in cui se ne sono andati 6 senatori. La gente è ovvio che sia sconcertata, perché non si capisce dove si vuole andare. Si parla di tagli e basta, mai lavorare su qualcosa che funzioni. Perché se vuoi restare competitivo devi rinforzare le cose in cui sei forte”.

Qual è lo scenario che ti aspetti?

“A riguardo ho fatto una frase: *il Milan si è dimesso da grande club*. Faccio un esempio: quando un campione arriva a una certa età e vede che uno più giovane lo batte inizi ad arrenderti, così come quando arriva uno più ricco di te e ti porta i giocatori. Il problema è che i giocatori in questione sono i migliori nel loro ruolo e per bene che ti vada puoi sostituire un numero uno con un numero 2. Siccome non è questo il caso questo diventa ulteriormente preoccupante e la frase “offerta irrinunciabile” non mi sta bene con una proprietà come quella di Berlusconi. Capisco trattative impossibili dalle cifre assurde, come Fabregas a 45 milioni. Ma di cedere giocatori come Thiago Silva no. Si riparte semmai da lui, ma non si tocca. Poi è chiaro che anche i tifosi che si vedono arrivare, con tutto il rispetto, Mesbah e dopo qualche mese salutano Thiago Silva abbiano il diritto di arrabbiarsi. Poi, hai già perso Nesta e vendi Thiago Silva? Incredibile. Per non parlare del fatto che hai perso altri campioni, come Seedorf che puoi criticarlo quanto vuoi ma è sempre un grande giocatore e non puoi rimpiazzarlo con Traoré. Sono cose queste che dovrebbe spiegare non Galliani, ma Berlusconi”.

L’ipotesi degli emiri potenziali acquirenti del Milan?

“Pista non percorribile. Gli emiri sono ricchi ma mica scemi. Loro comprano gli stadi, loro comprano i giocatori. Non entrano in Società con un altro, ma lo fanno per investire. Il Milan di proprietà ha solo Milanello e non dimentichiamo che ha 60 milioni di disavanzo che vengono regolarmente coperti da Fininvest. Quindi, perché gli emiri dovrebbero entrare in una società che è in perdita?”.

Pensi che arriverà almeno qualche nome a risollevare l’umore della piazza?

Secondo me si resta sulla scia dei Nocerino, degli Emanuelson. Giocatori low cost o a parametro zero che se ci va bene ci portano al secondo posto, mentre la Champions League ce la possiamo scordare nei secoli dei secoli”.

Pessimista, quindi

“È la realtà dei fatti. E non sono critico tanto per quello che stanno facendo ma per quello che non stanno dicendo. C’è mancanza di comunicazione, di strategie, di obiettivi. E il bello è che quest’anno ho sentito dire: “la rosa è come quella del Barcellona”. Ma stiamo scherzando?”.

———————————

Tutto questo lo diceva il 12 giugno 2012. Quell’estate ricordo che non volevo crederci, pensavo o meglio mi illudevo, che le cessioni di Ibra e Thiago sarebbero state compensate da altro. Non volevo vedere ciò che stavamo diventando.

*BERLUSCONI FIGLIO DI UNA PROSTITUTA INEBETITA DAI TROPPI BUKKAKE.*


----------

